# Netzwerk/Internetz nach der Installation

## evi

Moin moin,

Seit einiger Zeit läuft auf meinem Rechner Gentoo. Ich bin (fast) zufrieden.

Zur Zeit surfe ich aber folgendermaßen :

    Browser starten, Url eingeben, läuft nicht...

Ich muß vorher als root ´ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0´ eingeben. Gefolgt von ´route add -net default gw 192.168.1.2 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1...

Wie ich es in der Installationsanleitung gelernt hab...

In der /etc/conf.d/net steht :

iface_eth0="192.168.1.3 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 ...

Später steht da :

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.2"

Sollte dasnicht passen ? entspricht das nicht dem händisch eingegebenen ?

Anschließend setze ich die mtu händisch auf 1400 : ´ifconfig eth0 mtu 1400´

und starte den Junkbuster : ´junkbuster /etc/junkbuster/config &

Ab jetzt kann ich surfen...

Frage : Wo kann, oder muß ich noch ein paar Enträge machen, damit ich mir das Getippe nach dem Start spare ?

Google und die Installanleitung haben bisher nicht geholfen...schade...

mfg

evi

----------

## de4d

les nochmal das howto

du musst noch links von deinem runlevel verzeichnis zu den start/stop scripts machen

am besten mit rc-config oder so

----------

## rincewind

Hi 

Aus dem Installationshandbuch :

Passen Sie die Einträge in dem Script /etc/conf.d/net an Ihre Gegebenheiten an, bevor Sie das erste mal booten:

Beispiel 35

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net 

# rc-update add net.eth0 default

wenn du jetzt noch die /etc/resolv.conf anpasst sollte das alles beim booten gestartet werden und laufen, Ich habs so gemacht und es läuft.

evtl. nochmal /etc/hosts checken, wen du in der resolv.conf den namen statt der ip eingetragen hast.

----------

## evi

Moin,

Ich habe nun die /etc/con.d/net an meine Begebenheiten angepaßt.

Das ich an der iface_eth0 Zeile den MTU-Wert anfügen kann, hab ich nicht gewusst. Unglaublich, bin durch Zufall drauf gestoßen....

Zum Junkbuster.

Er wird beim Boot gestartet, er erhält eine pid, aber er scheint nicht zu funzen... Normalerweise muß ich beim Starten des Junkbusters das Configfile als Argument dem Befehl hinzufügen...

Warum geht das nicht im Initscript ?

Dort steht :"--exec /usr/sbin/junkbuster -- /etc/junkbuster/config &"

Was könnte denn daran falsch sein ?

mfg

evi

----------

## tux-fan

Leider weiss ich nicht was "Junkbuster" ist, aber wie es aussieht, ist es ein Proggi, das auf eine I-Net Verbindung angewiesen ist. Guck doch mal in die Startscripte (Logs) ob wirklich zuerst das I-Net und dann Junkbuster gestartet wird.

Wie's genau gemacht wird weiss ich nicht auswendig, aber ein "provide inet" im I-Net Startscript und ein "need inet" im Junkbusterscript sollten da weiterhelfen.

----------

## MTZ

 *Quote:*   

> Leider weiss ich nicht was "Junkbuster" ist

 

Soweit ich weis ist Junk Buster ein Proxy, der Werbebanner und Popups filtern kann.

Falls nicht, korrigiere mich einer   :Wink: 

----------

## evi

Moin,

Jep, is recht. Es ist ein Proxy zum Werbebanner filtern. Und er ist gut.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, daß er nicht zwingend eine I-Netverbindung braucht. Normalerweise starte ich ihn beim booten. Irgendwann später gehe ich dann mal ins Netz, und wieder raus...

Halt Dial-on-demand.  Den Junkbuster starte ich nur einmal...

 Beim Starten des Junkbusters gibt man dessen Configfile als Argument mit an : "junkbuster /etc/junkbuster/config"...

Wie kann ich das im Startscript machen ? Da werde ich noch etwas probieren...

Irgendwann schaff ich das...

mfg

evi

----------

## tux-fan

Hmm, so ganz hab ich das Problem wohl nicht verstanden. Wenn Du doch die configs in /etc/conf.d/... kennst, dann solltest Du doch auch die Scripte in /etc/init.d/... kennen.

Wenn das Junkbuster in seiner config zum Beispiel die aktuelle IP (oder so) braucht, dann füge das doch ein; mit sed und ifconfig.

p.s. davon abgesehen filtere ich sowas mit iptables

----------

